# How Fast Do You Go?



## alabamadarrell (Jun 20, 2008)

I am a new RVer. What is a normal/safe speed on the interstate when pulling my travel trailer.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, living up here in Alaska and not having interstates, I don't go any faster than 65 on straight roads made for that speed. Being in no rush to get where I am going, I will typically keep my speed between 55 and 60 for the most part.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Between 55 - 60! Safety first!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Husker92 said:


> Between 55 - 60! Safety first!


X 3


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

DH usually sets the cruise control for around 60-65 just to stay within the speed limit. Our truck just doesn't know it's own strength!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

I tow between 63-65 mph on the freeway. Faster speeds can set you up for sway problems, depending on your TV/TT combo. The other factor to keep in mind is that you'll need more time to stop with a trailer in tow, and driving too fast increases your stopping distance even more.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

try to lock in the cruise control to 63-65. That is about the best Speed/MPG/Safty ratio that I've found.


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

There is also a maximum speed rating for your trailer tires.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

You don't say what size your trailer is, but for most of us we are limited to 65mph by our tires. RV tires have a maximum speed rating and for most of the stock tires it's 65mph (speaking for the stock tires on the 28-foot Outbacks and smaller).

Ed


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> DH usually sets the cruise control for around 60-65 just to stay within the speed limit. Our truck just doesn't know it's own strength!


I know what you mean. With our old truck it was an effort to get to sixty and stay there, with the new one it an effort not to go over sixty five. On interstates I use cruise control and set it between 60-65. I've also found that setting the cruise greatly improves mpg.

Brad


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

I drive between 55 and 65. No more

Bob


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I drive max of 105 km/h (straight and flat)- My truck just seems to run great at this speed and it stays in top gear.

Thor


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

No more than 65 on the open highways, but I can't say I haven't looked down and went WHOA


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

55-Sometimes a little faster. 55 is the speed limit for trailers here in California.

Walter


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

I found that 60 mph gets better fuel economy than 65 mph, but may have to investigate the 62-63 range as some say is better.

With the fifth wheel, I feel I can safely tow at the speed limit, except for the max tire speed, but at 60 mph, I'm not having to pass very many times, just have to get used to being passed on interstates.

I do use the cruise anytime possible.


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

We wondered that same thing when we got our trailer. After doing some research we found out that most states actually have laws that govern how fast you drive. We typically drive about 55-60mph. Here's a link we found when we were searching, it's always better to be safe than sorry, my husband found out as we were bringing it home, it doesn't stop on a dime and we almost rear ended someone! It's better to get to your destination in one piece rather than trying to drive at the spead of light and cause and accident.

Click here for chart


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

For my setup, I get the best MPG at between 55-60. I don't really care if people are passing me. I will get where I am going and save some gas at the same time.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Usually just over 60mph .... max 65.....unless HERSELF tries to run away from me...which she _does_ like to do :whistling:and which is why I keep her tethered with CRUISE whenever possible !!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Speed dictated by road and conditions, volume of vehicles and posted speed limit. And thats all I m saying









John


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Provided the road and traffic conditions permit, I tow with the cruise on posted speed limit which is usually 70mph unless passing. Then, I do not exceed 75 just for the pass. Mind you that is towing a stable fiver with a 3/4 ton diesel pick-up. ALL my tires are always maintianed at proper pressure and inspected regularly. Proper tire inflation and load management is paramount in safe towing, too. Happy travels. PCM


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I drive between 55-65 depending on conditions.

I did check out that chart linked above and was VERY surprised to see that in MI you can ride IN the Travel Trailer...








Is it just me or does that sound crazy????


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> I drive between 55-65 depending on conditions.
> 
> I did check out that chart linked above and was VERY surprised to see that in MI you can ride IN the Travel Trailer...
> 
> ...


...and there are lots of vehicles that CAN tow a trailer.....but shouldn't. I saw that, too. Unfortunately, stupidity isn't illegal...anywhere.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

i generally drive with traffic permitting with the cruise set at 68-70. This coming week I am driving to Florida and I am going to try 63-65 and see how the mileage is. If it is not any higher I will add the extra 5 mph.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

We go about 60 - 65 depending. There are times I have gone faster and times I cruise slower. I just try to listen to the truck and trailer and see what they say...

Reverie

a/k/a "The Truck Whisperer"


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I try to set the cruise at 1800 rpm or 65 mph if possible. Slower if posted. James


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

campfirenut said:


> I drive between 55 and 65. No more
> 
> Bob


X2. Here in Illinois, trucks, trailers, and busses are limited to 55 mph on interstates, although not many adhere to it. When we had our pop-up, I drove about 70 mph and hardly knew it was back there (towed with a Suburban), and when we hit Illinois, it seemed as though we were crawling along.

But a 30' travel trailer is another story. I usually set the CC to 55 in Illinois - if the terrain is hilly - 58 mph otherwise. But outside Illinois, I find that 62 mph seems to be the sweet spot for my engine/transmission/axle-ratio combination. There seems to be less downshifting on grades at that speed.

55 mph gets me better fuel economy, by about 1-2 mpg. (At 62 mph, I get about 9 mpg. At 55 mph, I get 10-11 mpg, depending on the terrain.) So with the price of gas at $4/gallon, I'll take fuel economy over getting there a half-hour earlier. (The 360 mile round trip to the rally in Galena, earlier this year, cost us about $160 in gas!







)

Mike


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

anne72 said:


> We wondered that same thing when we got our trailer. After doing some research we found out that most states actually have laws that govern how fast you drive. We typically drive about 55-60mph. Here's a link we found when we were searching, it's always better to be safe than sorry, my husband found out as we were bringing it home, it doesn't stop on a dime and we almost rear ended someone! It's better to get to your destination in one piece rather than trying to drive at the spead of light and cause and accident.
> 
> Click here for chart


Thanks for the link! I added that to my favorite, in my RV-Camping folder.

Mike


----------

